# Probleme mit PHP5 MySQL und PostgreSQL



## xloouch (24. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Gestern hab ich mir den Apache 2 und PHP5 zusammenkompiliert. Heute wollte ich dann noch PostgreSQL installieren. Hat auch wunderbar geklappt, nur wenn ich dann via phpPgAdmin auf den Server zugreiffen wollte, kam die Meldung, dass PHP nicht die erweiterung für Postgresql hat.

Das selbe auch bei MySQL. Dort kommt die Meldung, dass mysql_query() eine unbekannte funktion sei!

muss ich nochmals PHP5 einkompilieren

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

